# Sexual accidents (warning, not for the squeamish)



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I saw a disturbing sight recently, when a guy I know dropped his pants to show a group of us what his drunk gf had inflicted on him during an enthusiastic session. His dick was completely black from bruising, apart from a huge red blood blister type swelling on one side. Apparently, a penile fracture from her bouncing around carelessly on top. It looked really, really painful. 

So I was wondering how often this or any other sexual accidents occur. Any unfortunate experiences?


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

did his dick get bigger?


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

i almost cried imagining the pain xD


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

EDIT: Picture illustrating my reaction will not upload.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

downsowf said:


> did his dick get bigger?


 In places, at least.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> I saw a disturbing sight recently, when a guy I know dropped his pants to show a group of us what his drunk gf had inflicted on him during an enthusiastic session. His dick was completely black from bruising, apart from a huge red blood blister type swelling on one side. Apparently, a penile fracture from her bouncing around carelessly on top. It looked really, really painful.
> 
> So I was wondering how often this or any other sexual accidents occur. Any unfortunate experiences?


Ow, that sounds very nasty. I hope your friend recovers.

I can't think of any personal accidents to report. I do remember a horrible story though, a guy told me. He had used a cockring, but the soft rubber variant, with a bead to tighten the band, one part to tighten the dick, resulting in a harder hard on, and the other part around the testicles, for a ...well I guess something close to busting your balls, if you know what I mean...










But the highly expected increase of sexual pleasure was a bit disappointing for him, so he tightened the band more and more and more, until one of his veins couldn't hold no longer the pressure, which he said was quite painful to experience.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

jesus christ


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think I've ever had worse than carpet burns and a bumped head, fortunately. I've heard of torn frenulums and genital skin stuck in braces, ouch! Oh and years ago, a friend of mine sucked her bf tongue so hard that it split underneath. 

Then there's the A & E stories that are hilarious. Like the guys that are vacuuming in a bath robe and suddenly the robe flies open and before they realise what's happening........ :shocked: 
:laughing:


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

A friend actually thought he'd broken his penis during sex (no idea how, was glad I didn't have to see that) and instead managed to find penis muscle strengthening/recovery exercises on the Internet that surprisingly worked, with his doctor wanting to send him off for a reparative operation involving circumcision instead.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> I don't think I've ever had worse than carpet burns and a bumped head, fortunately. I've heard of torn frenulums and genital skin stuck in braces, ouch! Oh and years ago, a friend of mine sucked her bf tongue so hard that it split underneath.
> 
> Then there's the A & E stories that are hilarious. Like the guys that are vacuuming in a bath robe and suddenly the robe flies open and before they realise what's happening........ :shocked:
> :laughing:


That must have sucked real bad !


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

well. Sadly, I'm kind of an accident prone person. It's like when your surfing and your like, "wow. I'm on top of the world. look at me go!" but then God says, "Oh. It's you. You're not a porn star." and WHOOSH the wave knocks me down with some mortifying memory. Most of which are MUCH too embarrassing to share! 

My whole existence is one big fat embarrassing blunder! 
I actually call these sitcom situations in my life "blunders".
So here are the more mild "blunders" :

1) laying on my side in the bed, waiting kind of thing. bf does some crazy jump, swan dive thing into the bed (trying to land himself laying next to me. It was similar to when he tried to parallel park the car in one sleuth maneuver. but instead, he leaps into the bed, it bounces and I fly out. and land against the wall before dropping to the floor. I started to cry. He felt awful. Had a HUGE bump on my noggin for a week!

2) Doggy style, I'm noisy. Kick my head back in an "omg" fashion. same moment he is leaning forward. Back of my head right to the eye! he had a black eye for a week. He returned the favor 2 weeks later. I sported my black eye for about a week as well. 

3) Withdrew but didn't know. Shot RIGHT IN THE EYE! it swelled up and was blood shot for WEEKS! 
I was SO PISSED!!!! There was no warning. SO. NOT. COOL.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

am I the only one with the courage to share an actual story from self. 

Everyone else is doing the ole "I know this guy ... "

*giggling* REALLY?

I'm afraid to go to a party by myself but I'm the most courageous in this thread. I'm so weird


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no experiences to share. Not that i will. XD


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

I've yet to experience sex accidents, but for real; I honestly thought this thread was about farting, barfing, peeing, burping, etc. during sex.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

@Ningsta Kitty lol, sorry, I don't have any of my own to share.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

You Sir Name said:


> I've yet to experience sex accidents, but for real; I honestly thought this thread was about farting, barfing, peeing, burping, etc. during sex.


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! :laughing:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> well. Sadly, I'm kind of an accident prone person. It's like when your surfing and your like, "wow. I'm on top of the world. look at me go!" but then God says, "Oh. It's you. You're not a porn star." and WHOOSH the wave knocks me down with some mortifying memory. Most of which are MUCH too embarrassing to share!


LMAO :laughing: I laughed so hard, thanks for that.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

For some reason I thought it was a good idea to chew gum once while going down on a guy...Fail.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> am I the only one with the courage to share an actual story from self.
> 
> Everyone else is doing the ole "I know this guy ... "
> 
> ...


Would you like a medal or something? Perhaps a handclap will suffice


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe they have honing devices on their asses?


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Kincsem said:


> My dad was a radiologist for many years [retired now for 7] and some of the stories he has told me are hilarious. One guy came in with a thermos stuck in his ass. His explanation?
> "I fell on it."
> Because we all fall directly on top of objects strategically placed under our anus. Makes perfect sense.


"It was a million to one shot, doc. Million to one."


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

bsrk1 said:


> when i lost my virginity i came in about 30 seconds... pretty anti-climatic to say the least. id say thats an accident.


At least that's a common accident. One time when a guy came too quickly, I accidently called him an idiot. That's not so common, oh and not recommended.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I know a person who knows a person who knows a person who met a rather sticky situation a few years back.

This guy basically made a home brew sex toy which involved strapping his feet onto a board with a pole sticking out of it with a dildo attached on the end - basically, it allowed him to bounce himself up and down on it as to stimulate his rectal passageway with the dildo. Anyways, it can get pretty hot in the summer and he decided to have a little fun and tumble with this device - as I'm sure he had done plenty of times before - only this time he became a little dehydrated and passed out, _just_ as he was beginning to go down on the dildo...

...yeah, apparently there was a lot of blood and shit everywhere after that, it tore right through his rectum.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

MelissaC said:


> Yep. Had a guy with a Yankee candle jar (the medium-sized one) stuck in his ass. Same thing, he "fell on it".


Ah.. yeah I hate when that happens.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, and there's.... Queefing 101: Did Air Just Come Out Of My Vag?! | Gurl.com


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a co-worker tell me how her boyfriend ruptured a vaginal cyst one fun-filled night. She described it in such vivid detail,I couldn't eat for the rest of the day.


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

I heard from a friend that how much she had enjoyed when her SO massaged her body while fondling her breast with toothpaste as it brings a mixture of slightly heated and tingling sensations.

Then I decided to try it on my SO without telling him about this plan when he was blindfolded.

And I started with his inner-thighs and balls.

An _epic_ mistake.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

L said:


> Some of these stories make me glad I'm a virgin:shocked:


Wait about 5 minutes and you can go back to being depressed by the fact :tongue:


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

would of been interesting if he'd pulled out a box and showed you how she broke it off...


----------



## BensUsername (Oct 22, 2011)

I am literally afraid of losing my virginity now. Anything involving pain and my penis is a big no-no.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

from scientific American:

Ouch! Can You Really Break Your Penis?: Scientific American


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

When I was a child (about 7 or so), I discovered orgasms when cleaning myself. At that point, I started dedicating a lot of effort to recreating that feeling and became a frequent masturbator. I had absolutely no guidance whatsoever, and no idea what the hell I was doing, but I knew that lube made it awesome, so I started trying out different sorts of lubes. I found a tube of icyhot in the bathroom cupboard and decided to give that a go, and *holy fuck*. Imagine what it might feel like to slather your genitals in sriracha. Okay, now imagine if it was habanero salsa. This was worse. No amount of washing could get rid of the stinging pain, and of course I was smart enough to not tell anyone about it, so I just suffered in stinging, burning silence for like... two days.


----------



## Tempest09 (Jun 19, 2011)

The only really painful one I've had was with one of my ex's a few years back. For some reason, anytime she was on top, she would always lift up too high, letting me slip out. One time she came slamming down and bent my junk in half. Hurt like hell...though somehow it didn't fracture. I was out of commission for a couple of weeks though.

The only other real accident was back in college, while I was going at it with a friend of mine in her bed. The way the dorms were set up, there were two rooms with a bathroom bridging between. The girl on the other side of the bathroom was a friend of ours and was hanging out with some more of our friends. Apparently they didn't realize we were having at it, and we forgot to lock our side of the bathroom. They came barging in to get us for something and caught me on top, mid stroke. The accident part was when they barged in, it was such a surprise that I came right then and there in front of everyone. That was rather embarassing.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

My fiancee had this accident with a girlfriend before me. She kinda ripped his foreskin and didn't notice before she noticed her mouth are full of blood lmao


----------

